
Federal Source Code Policy Released - azernik
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/08/08/peoples-code
======
pzone
I think it is good that this policy does not impose extreme requirements like
"all custom-developed source code must be open sourced." That would
unnecessarily increase the costs of procuring software - companies would start
to charge a whole lot more if their custom solutions and techniques have to be
publicly revealed as a precondition for accepting federal contracts.

